# Mazzer mini e or Macap M80



## redricks (Jul 8, 2012)

I know I know it was Rocky or Vario but now its Mini e or Macap M80?


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi,

Not sure what a Macap M80 is to be honest (do you mean Quamar M80?)

Quite a few of Macap's range (such as M4) have a doser, do you want a doser or doserless grinder?

I think the MC4 is doserless..

All the grinders you've mentioned are very good, is it for home use?

p.s. Rocky is about half the price of the others


----------



## redricks (Jul 8, 2012)

http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product.php/384/m80-grinder-non-doser. i all ready have a Rocky i was thinking of getting a Rocket Cellini evo so think i will need a grinder upgrade.


----------



## redricks (Jul 8, 2012)

OOOOhhhh i see what your saying Quamar M80 is exactly the same except it comes as an ''e'' version appart from that it is the same dimensions,burr set,weight. So the big question is WHO? actually makes them.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep, that's a Quamar M80..don't know a great deal about it, but heard its "ok" (its based on a Fiorenzato T80)

If you are going for a Rocket, then you could buy a Mazzer Mini-E "Rocket" edition!









(expensive, but they look nice)

Personally I went for the Vario, and i'm very happy with it.

I think the Mazzer Mini's look very nice (bomb proof), but imho the grind quality/retention/distribution is better on a v2 Vario.

Eureka Mignon is also very good.

Hope that helps


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

redricks said:


> OOOOhhhh i see what your saying Quamar M80 is exactly the same except it comes as an ''e'' version appart from that it is the same dimensions,burr set,weight. So the big question is WHO? actually makes them.


That one you linked to is a Quamar (not a Macap) - made by Quamar.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

What space have you got available for the grinder?


----------



## redricks (Jul 8, 2012)

Space not an issue aesthetics are the only way i can get away with anything is if it looks nice and as much as i like commercial 4 foot high (with hopper) grinders i cant stand the earache.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

redricks, how exactly are you making your decision? Are you making a shortlist then going to find a retailer or individual who will let you have a play, or using some other method?


----------



## redricks (Jul 8, 2012)

Having said that ive just looked at the Mythos, thats one massive fantastic looking piece of kit not enough room for that but i Love it all the same WOW.


----------



## redricks (Jul 8, 2012)

Shortlist was complete then a forum member says ''what about one of these'' and the shortlist goes out of the window and more often than not the budget.But a used Mazzer mini e is still at the top of the list.As for looking and trying one there is no equipment retailers that i know of anywhere near me, so in forum members i trust.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

What about an anfim caimano..... Or a k10


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

compak K10 fresh is my no budget grinder









mini-e with SJ burrs is my more reasonable choice.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

shrink said:


> compak K10 fresh is my no budget grinder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought the mini e was a bit underpowered for sj burrs iirc?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I didnt get on with the mini-e. Too slow for the money..and clumpy


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

the mini-e gets on OK with SJ burrs as long as you're not pulling constant shots. For the amount of use a home model see's you get on fine. What you cant use is the titanium SJ burrs as their aggressive profile leads to stalling. With SJ burrs in place, the mini-E is a bit quicker, but clumping is still going to be an issue.

I'm actually finding that noise aside, the MC2 is doing me OK just now. My current choice of coffee, allpress redchurch, flows from the spout as lovely fluffy grains with absolutely no clumping at all. Not sure if thats just thanks to the bean, or what. Either way its absolutely no hassle at all.

I think sticking to one bean choice makes life so much easier!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Where about s are you then? If you are near Swindon, you may be in luck


----------



## redricks (Jul 8, 2012)

Swindon you say hmmmmmm........Lancaster is my home ......Work in Chorley.......Possible but still a bit far even from work.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

There is a grind off taking place soon with a variety of used and new grinders that have to be au. £250. Point being it will allow people go pit them against each other


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I'd be up for that as selling my starter setup and need a decent grinder to pair with my Fracino

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jason, contact Coffeechap about it


----------

